#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Νέα Διοικούσα Επιτροπή (ΔΕ) ΤΕΕ 2014-2017

## Xάρης

Η νέα Διοικούσα Επιτροπή (ΔΕ) που εκλέχθηκε στην Ειδική Συνεδρίαση της Αντιπροσωπείας του Τ.Ε.Ε. με μυστικές ψηφοφορίες στις 03 & 04.05.2014 και την 28.06.2014 είναι η εξής:
*Πρόεδρος :* Σπίρτζης Χρήστος του Παναγιώτη, Διπλ. Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός
*Α ́ Αντιπρόεδρος :* Σεραφίδης Θεόδωρος του Λαζάρου, Διπλ. Αρχιτέκτονας Μηχανικός
*Β ́ Αντιπρόεδρος :* Μοροπούλου Αντωνία του Ιωάννη, Διπλ. Χημικός Μηχανικός
*Γενικός Γραμματέας :* Ακριτίδης Πολυχρόνης του Παναγιώτη, Διπλ. Αγρονόμος Τοπογράφος Μηχανικός
*Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Γραμματέας :* Μήλης Νικόλαος του Ευάγγελου, Διπλ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός

*Μέλη :*

Αμπακούμκιν Δαμιανός του Βίκτωρος, Διπλ. Αρχιτέκτων ΜηχανικόςΑντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης του Χρήστου, Διπλ. Πολιτικός ΜηχανικόςΒαμβουρέλλης Θεόφραστος του Παναγιώτη, Διπλ. Πολιτικός ΜηχανικόςΓρηγοριάδης Γρηγόριος του Κωνσταντίνου, Διπλ. Χημικός ΜηχανικόςΖαννιάς Σπυρίδων του Αναστασίου, Διπλ. Πολιτικός ΜηχανικόςΠάνου Ιωάννης του Αθανασίου, Διπλ. Αρχιτέκτων ΜηχανικόςΠέρκα Θεοπίστη του Χαραλάμπους, Διπλ. Πολιτικός ΜηχανικόςΣτασινός Γεώργιος του Νικολάου, Διπλ. Πολιτικός ΜηχανικόςΤσόγκας Χαράλαμπος του Κωνσταντίνου, Διπλ. Μηχανολόγος ΜηχανικόςΤσουκαλάς Γεώργιος του Κωνσταντίνου, Διπλ. Αγρονόμος Τοπογράφος Μηχανικός

----------

